# k2 Cinch & k2 Jibpan



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

alright so my friend is gona hook me up with his discount... so i would get some better gear.
ive decided on buying a K2 Jibpan, i want some feed back on the owners or people that know about it.

ive also decided on buying K2 Cinch bindings. but.... im not sure which model of the three and size. my boots are 9.5


----------

